# Is "headspace" In The Fv A Problem When Brewing Cider?



## Juzdu (12/11/12)

I'm keen to try a cider for the missus so it looks like i'm sharing my new found passion for home brew. She loves the Kopparberg Elderflower & Lime jobbie, and sure enough I found some Elderflower cordial at Woolies the other day. She doesn't drink a lot (more fool her), and I have no idea how it will work out, so I wouldn't mind trying a small batch first, like 5 or 6 litres.

I have a spare 30 litre FV at the mo...will brewing 6 litres of cider in a 30 litre container be any issue? Happy to go buy a 10 litre FV if I need to, but looking for anyone who's done small batches in big FV's to hear their experience.


----------



## Adam Howard (12/11/12)

At the rate ciders ferment the headspace would be full of CO2 pretty quickly. As long as the entire thing is clean and sanitary I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## dr K (12/11/12)

Open fermentation ( a common practice in many highly regarded commercial breweries) has as much headspace as you want...fermentor geometry plays some part of course but it is generally accepted that shallow, whilst taking up more valuable floor space, is preferable..that is to say..no worries.
K


----------



## Greg.L (13/11/12)

Juzdu said:


> I'm keen to try a cider for the missus so it looks like i'm sharing my new found passion for home brew. She loves the Kopparberg Elderflower & Lime jobbie, and sure enough I found some Elderflower cordial at Woolies the other day. She doesn't drink a lot (more fool her), and I have no idea how it will work out, so I wouldn't mind trying a small batch first, like 5 or 6 litres.
> 
> I have a spare 30 litre FV at the mo...will brewing 6 litres of cider in a 30 litre container be any issue? Happy to go buy a 10 litre FV if I need to, but looking for anyone who's done small batches in big FV's to hear their experience.



6L in a 30L container will keep for about a week before it goes off. It depends if you mind your cider going off.


----------



## Juzdu (14/11/12)

Greg.L said:


> 6L in a 30L container will keep for about a week before it goes off. It depends if you mind your cider going off.


Do you mean after fermentation has finished? Or are you saying I need fermentation to finish within a week or I risk the cider going off?


----------



## Greg.L (14/11/12)

After it finishes fermenting you would have a day or 2, maybe a bit longer if you have a good seal and don't open it up. Small quantities work best in glass carboys, the large relative surface area means you have to be very careful.


----------

